# Grips



## mrbluegrass (Feb 17, 2013)

I have approx. 53 sets of S&W K frame/ Colt original factory wood grips. I would like to sell them as one lot. There is an interesting history behind these grips, in the fact that they all came from Smith and Colt revolvers that came from a famous US Penitentiary that was closed in 1963. Can anyone suggest if there may be a market for these grips ? What would be a good price for the lot ? thanks


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I think that there would be a market for them....selling them separately.......I think that the only reason someone would purchase that many at one time, was because they knew people, or the marketplace, and wanted to make a profit. If they are like new, I would think that $15 to 20 would be a fair price. Singally.


----------

